# What is this New Fluke Breakthrough Tool?



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

*It is a new Fluke T6-600 and T6-1000*

It is a new T6-600 and T6-1000!

If you do a google search for "Fluke T6," it will show a few web sites with advanced pages online. Clicking the links on a normal Google search will show a broken (404) link, but if you select Google's "cached" web page option (by clicking on the down arrow to the right of the URL), it will go to the page that they had posted at some point in the recent past. I'm sure Fluke didn't want anyone spilling the beans on this new product and made them take down the pages.

I'm assuming it's not True RMS, since nowhere does it highlight that as a specification.

Testoon.com

TEquipment.net

Allied Electronics

From what I gather, here is the big info:

Fluke T6 Electrical Testers with FieldSense technology 

- FieldSense technology for ac voltage, current and frequency measurement without making electrical contact to live voltage*
- Simultaneous voltage and current display (T6-1000)—shows all power supply measurements at a glance for efficient troubleshooting
- 1 to 1000 V ac or dc (T6-1000); 600 V ac or dc (T6-600)
- 0.1 to 200 A ac
- Resistance 1 Ω to 100 kΩ (T6-1000), 1 Ω to 1000 Ω (T6-600)
- Frequency measurement 45 Hz to 66 Hz (T6-1000)
- Works with wires up to AWG 4/0 (120 mm² ) with a 17.8 mm jaw opening.
- HOLD button temporarily freezes the reading for easy viewing
- Easy to read display with backlight
- Accepts optional Fluke TPAK Magnetic Meter Hanger for convenient operation
- Standard two-year warranty; extendable to four years through product registration within 45 days of purchase**


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Backlit.

I'm sold.

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No LoZ, I'll still be carrying my Wiggy.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

hmm...why do I get the feeling of spam. :shifty:


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> hmm...why do I get the feeling of spam. :shifty:


Sorry, no spam here. I was just posting new stuff as I found them online. Just went on a detective search of the internet to see what these Fluke advertisements I've been seeing all over the place are about. That, and I'm in the market for a new multimeter/tester made me pretty excited.

Looking at the specs though, it doesn't sound that much of a "game changer." Who needs simultaneous current and voltage measurements anyway?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

My problem: I already know what the voltage is... plus or minus.

This is gear that I'd use in Industrial and Institutional jobs -- where I'd face 277VAC and 120VAC all the time... and worry that the wire colors were 'sloppy.'

But, otherwise, the T5 already nails my itch.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm with telsa on this one, my T5-1000 does all I need it to do.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

HackWork said:


> No LoZ, I'll still be carrying my Wiggy.


Yup. My Knopp checks for voltage, and my dmm is used for resistance, DC voltage type stuff. I've never really had a use for a T5.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I lost my old klein meter and now all I have is my Etcon.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a UIE? and use it all the time. It does both, gives me accurate measurements and was cheap as ****.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I use a Fluke T+ Pro and every once in a while a Knopp that I keep in the truck.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's a step in the right direction being able to prove 4/0, I assume that means it goes up to 200A instead of 100A like the T5.

One of the things I liked about the T5 was the price, around $100. The T5-1000 was only $10 or so more.

If the T6 is $180 and $250, it's worthless.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I have a UIE? and use it all the time. It does both, gives me accurate measurements and was cheap as ****.


Was it this one? 

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/u...ers/g2-phoenix-pro-plus-clamp-meter-dl389.htm 

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/uei/pdfs/dl389_datasheet.pdf


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

My T5 is great, although I really need a meter that has the resistance sensitivity to test out resistors and fire alarm faults. Might have to buy a second meter for when I do fire alarm and controls (which is only often enough that I ought to get one, but not all the time). Otherwise yeah T5 is perfect


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

tjb said:


> My T5 is great, although I really need a meter that has the resistance sensitivity to test out resistors and fire alarm faults. Might have to buy a second meter for when I do fire alarm and controls (which is only often enough that I ought to get one, but not all the time). Otherwise yeah T5 is perfect


Those tasks you mentioned are when you should use a real digital multimeter. The T5 and similar are electrical testers for front line defense, IMO.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

splatz said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/u...ers/g2-phoenix-pro-plus-clamp-meter-dl389.htm
> 
> http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/uei/pdfs/dl389_datasheet.pdf


Yep. It works great. I think I put a set of fluke leads on it. I like the abilty to read volts and amps at the same time. 
I use that and a t-pro 90% of the time.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Yep. It works great. I think I put a set of fluke leads on it. I like the abilty to read volts and amps at the same time.
> I use that and a t-pro 90% of the time.


I might pick that up. A good all around meter? How long have you had it?

Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I might pick that up. A good all around meter? How long have you had it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T using Tapatalk


At least a year or two. Which is saying something because I lose them a lot. Never had any trouble with it yet.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> At least a year or two. Which is saying something because I lose them a lot. Never had any trouble with it yet.


I thought that clamp looked familiar!



> *Klein Tools, Inc. acquired a 50% equity position in UEi Test Instruments to cement the existing partnership between the two companies.* "We look forward to expanding our partnership with UEi that started over two years ago and has seen Klein Tools become a leading provider of innovative diagnostic tools for Electricians" said Tim Duitsman, Vice President of Engineering for Klein Tools.
> UEi will continue to offer its growing line of innovative environmental test equipment for the HVAC/R market while Klein Tools will begin to market its line of electrical test and measurement products to select HVAC/R customers in January 2011. Michael Kane, President of UEi Test Instruments said, "We are confident this partnership will increase each company's share of the test and measurement market."
> _Founded in Beaverton, Ore., in 1967, UEi Test Instruments is a leading manufacturer of portable testing and measuring equipment for the HVAC industry. In 1992, UEi joined the Kane Group of companies with sister companies in England, Canada and Europe._
> _In 1857, Klein Tools' founder and blacksmith Mathias Klein forged the first-known U.S.-made pliers in Chicago. Still family owned and managed, Klein Tools has grown to be the leading manufacturer of a variety of hand tools and related products used by professionals worldwide. _
> _For more information on UEi Test Instruments, please contact: _


I don't think any of the klein meters had the dual reading display though, but the design is near identical.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a t5 but don't like it. It just doesn't have an acceptable use for what I do.

If it had true rms, low impedance voltage and you didn't have to have the wire all the way back in the jaw for current I could possibly get into it.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

Here's official literature from Fluke on the T6 tester 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjV5oKg-qrWAhWY14MKHQOUBxoQFgg_MAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.calplus.de%2Ffileuploader%2Fdownload%2Fdownload%2F%3Fd%3D0%26file%3Dcustom%252Fupload%252Ffluke-t6-600-t6-1000-applikation-en-cp.pdf&usg=AFQjCNHltKA8E-OU8CgSdf_OoUkMQUCvJw


----------

